# Scooter ramps for garages



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We have a '98 Frankia with a good sized garage into which we can, after a tussle, push our 125cc scooter up the static ramp. I noticed in a recent Frankia brochure a nice lift and slide ramp which seems as though it would considerably ease the struggle - however the £900 price tag puts me off.

Has anyone done a DIY ramp and can offer any design tips? Or knows of a cheaper alternative? Yes, I know 125cc is a bit over the top and weighty, (123kg) but that's where I am. Hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Go into a disabled equipment suppliers and look at the extending aluminium types. Varying lengths and widths, quick visual inspection should give you sizes, closed and extended


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

*Scooter ramps?*

I was able to purchase from my disabled equipment supplier a set of folding ramps which might at a push take your weight for £180 secondhand, these are normally about £230 new. American designed and like a suitcase type with handle, therefore light to move.

E-mail me at [email protected] for more info


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Your in luck, I happened to read a post about ramps last night for ramps.

The link is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/motorhome-list/message/46941

which says;
_From: "Voxy" <[email protected]>
Date: Thu Feb 12, 2004 10:40 pm
Subject: Loading ramps for sale

Hi y'all,
We have a pair of ramps ideal for loading motorbikes/scooters,
mobility scooters, etc, onto racks or into 'garages'. Aluminium,
about 4ft long, extending to about 7ft. About a foot wide, with non-
slip surface. They came with 'the better looking ones' new mobility
scooter, but we still have the old ramps so the new ones are excess
to requirements. If anyone is interested,we are open to offers around
£500, - oh alright then, you've twisted my arm, £50.
Voxy._

If you have problems accessing the link, let me know and I can pass your details on to Voxy.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Averywildwildcamper 



You beat me to it. Are you a member there then if so can you enlighten me !!!1 Have you been on any of their rallies


Motorhomer


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

motorhomer said:


> Hi Averywildwildcamper
> 
> You beat me to it. Are you a member there then if so can you enlighten me !!!1 Have you been on any of their rallies
> 
> Motorhomer


Hi,

I'm a member in as much as I have signed up for access to the site, but I'm not a Rally type.

Steve


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Averywildwildcamper said:


> motorhomer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Averywildwildcamper
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Averywildwildcamper

Hello Again & thanks for the reply

We had never rallied before but we went on the M.List first rally just for the Sat & Sun. We thouraghly enjoyed it and been to all that have followed. The only thing that is organised is the Sat evening get together for eats etc in the pub. Its great to meet folk you chat to on the forum & put a face to the posters name. We will be going all being well to the one in June in Devon & again in September to Oxford

Motorhomer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*scooter ramps*

Thanks for the suggestions, which I am following up.


----------

